# Child born in UK



## MasOz (Jun 18, 2010)

I am planning to move to UK on leave to enter or entry clearance visa. What would be the nationality/visa status of my baby (expected in Nov.2010)?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MasOz said:


> I am planning to move to UK on leave to enter or entry clearance visa. What would be the nationality/visa status of my baby (expected in Nov.2010)?


The child will inherit their parents' nationality. They won't get British citizenship unless one of you is British or settled in UK (with no time limit to your stay). They can only get British nationality when you become eligible to apply for naturalisation, when you can include them in your application - after 5 years' residence.
You will have to register your baby's birth within 42 days - but normally you do it within a few days. You don't need to get a passport or a visa for them unless you intend to take them out of the country. When you do get their passport, you apply for their visa (leave to remain) as a dependent family member.


----------



## MasOz (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks - This is exactly the information i was after.


----------



## kasan0 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Child born in the UK*

Hello there!

I was wondering if you know anything about the particular situation we are in and/or could give advice regarding visa requirements for our 9 month old son. We are going to Croatia in September for a week and we will all be traveling on NZ passports. His Dad and I are both on a UK ancestry visa. I've just become aware that our son may need to get a visa in line with ours for re-entry back into the UK after our holiday. I had no idea until last night so am a bit worried about the cost and process and whether or not we'd be able to get it sorted within 6 weeks.

The other thing is that we are planning to permanently head back to NZ in November so don't want to pay a lot of money to get him an ancestry visa when we're leaving anyway. I was thinking that perhaps they might issue him with a 3 month tourist visa on our way back in(which would be fine by us) but don't really want to leave it to chance and have a nightmare at the airport. I'm planning to call the home office to find out more but figured that there may be others out there who had been in a similar situation or knew of someone who had.

Any suggestions/advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks very much,
Kathryn


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kasan0 said:


> I was wondering if you know anything about the particular situation we are in and/or could give advice regarding visa requirements for our 9 month old son. We are going to Croatia in September for a week and we will all be traveling on NZ passports. His Dad and I are both on a UK ancestry visa. I've just become aware that our son may need to get a visa in line with ours for re-entry back into the UK after our holiday. I had no idea until last night so am a bit worried about the cost and process and whether or not we'd be able to get it sorted within 6 weeks.
> 
> The other thing is that we are planning to permanently head back to NZ in November so don't want to pay a lot of money to get him an ancestry visa when we're leaving anyway. I was thinking that perhaps they might issue him with a 3 month tourist visa on our way back in(which would be fine by us) but don't really want to leave it to chance and have a nightmare at the airport. I'm planning to call the home office to find out more but figured that there may be others out there who had been in a similar situation or knew of someone who had.


Immediately apply for his NZ passport if he hasn't got one and then apply to the Home Office as a dependent family member of an ancestry visa holder on Form FLR(BID). You complete it in his name, sign it and enclose a letter signed by both parents consenting to the granting of a further leave to remain. Fee is £475 by post or £730 for same-day service at a public enquiry office. In view of the short timescale, this is the one you should use. I know it costs a lot of money but you have no alternative - and in any case do not leave UK without getting the necessary endorsement in his passport as there will be a big problem when you try to return to UK after your Croatia trip. He will not be admitted as a visitor as he is only entitled to the same leave as you. If you decide to take a chance and go without first getting the FLR, you will be held at passport control and eventually they may let your son in on a temporary leave, say, for two weeks and then ask you to apply for the necessary leave to the Home Office, amounting to the same thing.


----------

